# Retouching glare on glasses?



## Michelle Davies (Oct 16, 2006)

Help!  A close friend of mine gave me the digitals to her daughter's engagement photos...the groom to be has some glare on his glasses.  I have PSCS2 and was wondering if any of you have the solution for getting rid of the glare?  Thanks!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't know if this helps but there is a section for help with editing photos.  Well, thats if you don't mind others helping you edit them.  There are some real pro's amongst our group.


----------



## Michelle Davies (Oct 16, 2006)

ok, thanks, I will look there....


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 17, 2006)

Can you post some examples?  They may or may not be easily fixable...but we would have to see them to tell.

I think the usual method is to zoom right in and use the clone stamp tool to 'clone out' the offending hot spots.


----------



## Michelle Davies (Oct 18, 2006)

I did some trial and error...used the quick mask then decreased the hue/saturation and brightness until it matched the surronding area as closely as possible.  Then, if necessary, I went in and used the blur tool.  Seemed to work on all but shots where he was in shade but had a huge glare.  Hope this helps someone!


----------



## struss (Nov 4, 2006)

I use the same method that Big Mike mentioned. With some patience, you can get some great result.


----------



## JEazy (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah you just gotta use the clone stamp tool.

But here's how I learned to prevent that. Ask the subject to pop the glass out of there glasses for the photo. Tada! No glare.


----------



## Andie (Nov 6, 2006)

JEazy said:
			
		

> Yeah you just gotta use the clone stamp tool.
> 
> But here's how I learned to prevent that. Ask the subject to pop the glass out of there glasses for the photo. Tada! No glare.


 
This is a good idea... another suggestion I have heard to bypass the glare all together is prior to the shoot have the subject go to their eye doctor's office and see if they can borrow the same frames without the glass.


----------



## JonK (Nov 9, 2006)

i just use the clone tool...but to prevent glare I ask the subject to tilt the back of the arms up slightly off the ear...tilts the glass forward and voila! no glare. And when looking at the subject straight on you cannot tell the glasses are tilted forward. works everytime.

No fuss , no bother, no visit to the eyeglass store or screwdriver needed!


----------



## stc9357 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm no portrait photographer but my mentor for my senior project is and he suggest the subject drop the chin down a little and he adjust the glasses a little for no flare and all the above methods work too.


----------

